# underground fence question



## cnoegel (Mar 13, 2008)

I am planning on installing an underground fence around my yard. So far, the directions I have read recommend laying the wire 1-2 inches below the soil surface. Basically they want you to slice it in with a shovel. I have way too much wire to lay and GA red clay isn't the easiest thing to dig. Anyway, I was going to trench my lines with a ditch witch, but I am afraid the wire might end up being too deep to transmit the signal. Any suggestions/similar experiences?

CN


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

cnoegel said:


> I am planning on installing an underground fence around my yard. So far, the directions I have read recommend laying the wire 1-2 inches below the soil surface. Basically they want you to slice it in with a shovel. I have way too much wire to lay and GA red clay isn't the easiest thing to dig. Anyway, I was going to trench my lines with a ditch witch, but I am afraid the wire might end up being too deep to transmit the signal. Any suggestions/similar experiences?
> 
> CN


gas powered lawn edger or cable trencher.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

ax, grubbin hoe, gas edger as stated above. I would think the ditch witch would work if you can keep the wire from being buried no more than 1ft max. Spoke with Dogtra about there e-fence for you and they say 4 to 6 inches but it will work up to a foot deep. Make sure that the loop is at least 6 to 10 feet apart. Not sure of other brands other than Dogtra. I had a friend that had a petsafe and didn't like it and lasted less than a year.


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Bury it a little more than two inches if you aerate your grass. The aerator goes down three inches. I have cut mine a few times.


----------



## cnoegel (Mar 13, 2008)

Good call. I hadn't even thought about using my edger. Thanks for the input guys.

CN


----------



## Scott Harris (Mar 16, 2005)

CN,
Most folks that put them in for a living use a reverse tines Honda tiller that has an attachment, and you can buy that wire in bulk and just mount it and go. Gets down pretty good and cuts through everything. Some equipment rental places carry them now. Or if you want to save the work call a local dealer and tell him you have the wire, will do the training, and mounting but you just want the main wire and the twist coming out of the house laid for you. Its easy work for them and they can just fit that in on their route. 

Scott Harris
www.thatsmydog.com
Chicago Land


----------

